# Harpsichord Concerto - Can you modulate from A minor to D major? :S



## Davincii (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello.

This is my first time composing for a summer camp music competition. Me and my friend decided to give it a shot since I can play piano and violin. Anyway, I wonder if you can, within Baroque rules, modulate from A minor to D major - the sub dominant. Normally it's like A minor to C major.

Does this sound ok? I don't know whether to carry on and avoid modulating to D major and try to go from A minor to C major instead, more conventional right?

Please listen and give feedback... Don't judge the ending it's not finished, that's why I asked can you modulate to such an obscure key?

if It's bad please tell me :L


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Davincii said:


> Hello.
> 
> This is my first time composing for a summer camp music competition. Me and my friend decided to give it a shot since I can play piano and violin. Anyway, I wonder if you can, within Baroque rules, modulate from A minor to D major - the sub dominant. Normally it's like A minor to C major.
> 
> ...


I don't know my music theroy skills aren't so great but have you thought going from Amin to Emin and from Emin to D maj


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Why are you so worried about Baroque era no no's? 

Do you like the sound of the D Major?

Edit: It is kind of an awkward transition you got going on there. If you want to go to D Major, can you think of a better way to get there?


----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

[I had written a text but it was more confusing than helpful.]

The problem is more "how to modulate properly". I don't think anyone can help you with that here, because it's not just about the chord, but also about the rhythm, the structure, the phrasing, etc.

You have to study theory, harmony and analysis and play a lot of music of this era, if you want to know how it works. It's the only way I'm affraid.


----------



## Davincii (Feb 17, 2012)

I feel what I've composed so far, parts of it, aren't baroque at all. This is annoying because I want to keep it baroque, inspired by Vivaldi and Bach. I like the start of my piece, kind of.

I was thinking, perhaps I should ditch the whole D major idea (or maybe the whole piece?) and continue in A minor, thin out the textures, imitation, then start modulating into C major, then end in A minor. I want the harpsichord to go solo as well. Although, I don't know if I should leave that for the 2nd movement.

Do any of the notes sound out of key to you? I can't judge that, cause I've listened to it so many times, i think it's faultless.


----------



## Davincii (Feb 17, 2012)

Praeludium said:


> [I had written a text but it was more confusing than helpful.]
> 
> The problem is more "how to modulate properly". I don't think anyone can help you with that here, because it's not just about the chord, but also about the rhythm, the structure, the phrasing, etc.
> 
> You have to study theory, harmony and analysis and play a lot of music of this era, if you want to know how it works. It's the only way I'm affraid.


Thanks for the advice.

I play a lot of Bach on the piano and vivaldi on my violin, although I have never 'studied' the music. I compose by 'trial and error' - if it sounds good, I'll use it.

Can you criticize my piece please. I need feedback, it's ok if you're harsh.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Did you know that both you and member _Vivaldi_ use the unusual :L emoticon and you are both writing Baroque-style harpsichord concerti influenced by Vivaldi and Bach?
You guys should find a way to work together. If I were you, I'd cut your friend out as he does not seem to be contributing much (and you are now calling it "my" piece).


----------



## Krisena (Jul 21, 2012)

In A minor: Am - E - A! - A7 - D major

Great way of trolling your listener.


----------



## Davincii (Feb 17, 2012)

Krisena said:


> In A minor: Am - E - A! - A7 - D major
> 
> Great way of trolling your listener.


Stop being conventional.

Also instead of D major (which was a silly idea) I've gone to G minor (I think)

Have a listen to the end ...

It's obviously not finished. Criticism, however bad or good, is welcome.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Simply doing Amin - Amaj(min7) - D maj should do the trick.


----------

